# Raw Feed



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Just made my first batch of Satin Balls. Havent been able to find how much to feed.
Half the amount of dry? Less??
Thanks all!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Read somewhere it was a paw size portion but that dont sound adequete.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

As I understand it is used as a supplement in addition to dry kibble, so I'd still feed your kibble, the SB's are to bulk your dog up if they need extra weight on or its super cold...or they've been losing weight. I just came home from Walmart with more boxes of Total cereal, oats, gelatin, hamburger....I make a ball that's about two cups worth of meat for each of my dogs. Great to feed pregnant bitches too. :dance: You can add cottage cheese to it as well, wheat germ oil....lots you can play with insofar as adding stuff.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Goatress that cleared up a whole lot! One dog needs some weight but the other is ok, I didnt know the SBs were for supplement.
Instead of the cereal I used flaxseed meal & had some flaxseed oil so used that instead of the other oil.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Recipe?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

10lb ground beef
1 large box Total cereal
1 lrge box oatmeal
1 jar wheat germ
1 1/4 c veggie oil
1 1/4 c unsulphured molasses
10 raw egg & shells
10 envelopes unlavored gelati
pinch salt

divide into 10 qt freezer bags, thaw as needed

whoever originally posted this needs the credit


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Saturday we processed a deer, rather than boning out real close I left a bit on the bones and threw them out the back door for our house dogs, a Dobie and a Rhodesian Ridge back. To say the least the dogs enjoyed this early Christmas present.

All was well until Saturday evening when Ricker the ridge back developed the worst case of gas that we have ever experienced. Didn't exactly smell like dog poo but man was it ripe. If she was on one side of a door you could smell her on the other side.

As she was still gassing the next morning she ended up banned from the Christmas festivities on Sunday, the wife said that no way should anyone have to put up with that! I had to agree!!! 

We had her in the garage and it got pretty thick in there let me tell you. 

The question I have has anyone else came across this when feeding raw meat?


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

when i switched my Mastiff from kibble to raw only he no longer had gas, now before when he was on kibble he was HORRIBLY gasy, but when i switched him over no problem, it may have been that she had a mix of the two in her digestive tract and they digest differintly and that caused the problem?


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Technically satin balls have been approved as a complete diet by themselves but only if you use the cereal. Cereal is fortified so is basically like adding a vitamin and mineral supplement. Flax is not a complete food. I do add flax to mine but I replace the vegetable oil with soybean and flax oil since it's still vegetable oil. You can get horse coat supplements that are pretty much soybean and flax oil or buy some separate but horse supplements are cheaper.

How much satin ball and kibble you want to feed is entirely your choice and hard to put exact numbers to for all dogs. Satin balls are high fat if you use hamburger (sometimes we use something like venison or rabbit for the ground meat to make them leaner) and by themselves will put on weight like crazy. Usually too much weight. My akita gets one, 1/2 lb satin ball, 1lb rabbit, and then either goes and eats about 1/2cup kibble or gets another 1lb in other raw foods. 2.5lbs in raw is 3% of her body weight and the suggested is 2-3%. Without raw she eats about 2 cups kibble but she will only eat 2 cups kibble no matter what the food is. If the food is not dense enough she will lose weight even to the point of health problems because she refuses to eat anymore kibble than that. Satin balls are cheaper than buying her the densest kibbles on the market.


----------



## mossypath (Dec 30, 2011)

From my understanding raw and kibbles digest at different rates and should not be fed at the same time or mixed together.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mossypath said:


> From my understanding raw and kibbles digest at different rates and should not be fed at the same time or mixed together.


Hasn't been a problem for me.
I have raw fed my dog from a pup but still have kibble available.
Sometimes she eats it and sometimes she don't.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

mossypath said:


> From my understanding raw and kibbles digest at different rates and should not be fed at the same time or mixed together.


That's what I've been told as well. I don't feed raw, but I do know that people who do, they tend to feed raw meat one day, kibble the next in order to avoid any digestive problems.


----------

